# Problème Apple TV films sans son



## Maxim892 (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours je n'ai plus de son lorsque je mets un film partagé via le partage à domicile de ma bibliothèque iTunes. 

Je mets donc un films sur mon PC via iTunes j'ai du son, je prends le film que je mets sur mon iPhone 6 Plus j'ai du son, je mets la bibliothèque partagée sur mon iPhone et/ou iPad et j'ai toujours du son. Cependant, lorsque je mets le même film sur l'apple tv j'ai l'image mais plus de son. 
J'ai l'impression que c'est depuis la mise à jour sur la dernière version Apple TV. Avez-vous une idée ? 

Surtout que je peux lire un film avec son sur la section films de l'apple tv...


----------



## RubenF (6 Octobre 2014)

Je ne peux que te proposer de restaurer ton Apple TV.. J'ai pas d'idée sinon..


----------



## Fadasse (2 Novembre 2014)

J'ai eu ce problème aussi mais l'&#63743;TV était encore sous IOS6. Après des heures passées au téléphone avec un gars de chez &#63743;, très sympa et patient soit dit au passage, j'ai fini par réinstallé le système complet. Il avait soupconné mes programmes d'extension de bureau ou d'envoi de vidéo (AirDisplay et Beamer) mais ce n'était pas ça.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------




RubenF a dit:


> Je ne peux que te proposer de restaurer ton Apple TV.. J'ai pas d'idée sinon..



Est-ce que le fait de restaurer nous permet de choisir la version de l'OS ?


----------

